

Exposing NSMutableArray - Hagelin
http://ciechanowski.me/blog/2014/03/05/exposing-nsmutablearray/

======
pavlov
Also check out this classic post written by an Apple engineer about
CFArray/NSArray design:

[http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/array.html](http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/array.html)

It doesn't go into implementation details like the OP, but explains some of
the thinking behind these class clusters.

